# Smoked Chiles Smoked Chili



## jw (Aug 1, 2017)

So trying this tonight. Smokin' some veggies and beef, then letting it soften up in the crock pot tonight. 

Ingredients (no exact measurements, just wing it):

'Bout 5lbs of beef (stew meat and ground mixture)
Couple o' cans of diced tomatoes
Celery, chopped
Large yeller Onion
'Bout 20 Anaheim peppers
As many Jalapenos as you want for heat (or Serranos if you ain't servin' mild-palated folk)
Some New Mexico dried chiles for makin' a paste
Cumin, Salt, Cayenne. and maybe some chili powder as preferred

I smoked the Anaheims, onion, and celery (chopped) for about an hour, and the beef in a cast iron skillet for about 1.5 hrs.







Whilst all that was going on, I softened up the dry New Mexico chiles, then pureed them in the food processor.






After the Anaheims, onion, and celery were ready to come off the grill, I broiled the Anaheims in the oven to soften 'em up just a bit, then pureed those and the onion up in the food processor. This is where the real flavor comes in.






I took the meat off, drained the fat, then browned it a bit more. While that was going on, I put the diced tomatoes in the cast iron skillet, and let them get about 20 minutes of smoke. Then I added all the ingredients together, and it'll all soften up overnight in the slowcooker.






We'll see how it does.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 1, 2017)

With all that work it almost has to turn out good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Aug 1, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> With all that work it almost has to turn out good.


We shall see. Lord willin', it'll be fine!


----------



## Logan (Aug 2, 2017)

I can almost smell it. Looks delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll bring the beer. What time should we arrive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Aug 2, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> I'll bring the beer. What time should we arrive?


I'm a'feared it'll be all gone by the time you arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 2, 2017)

Joshua said:


> So trying this tonight. Smokin' some veggies and beef, then letting it soften up in the crock pot tonight.
> 
> Ingredients (no exact measurements, just wing it):
> 
> ...



Wow, I wish I could be there. Feel like mailing some to Maryland?


----------



## jw (Aug 2, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> Wow, I wish I could be there. Feel like mailing some to Maryland?


It's just about all gone, m'Friend. However, if you ever come down Dallas way, I'll fix us some and we can have some good fellowship over a bowl or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Aug 2, 2017)

It was pretty smokin' good, I'd say!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks really good. As I eat my bowl of canned soup for lunch....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jw (Aug 2, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Looks really good. As I eat my bowl of canned soup for lunch....


I've had your cookin' before, Chris. I know you could have better if you so desired.  And some of those canned soups ain't too bad.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 2, 2017)

Joshua said:


> I've had your cookin' before, Chris. I know you could have better if you so desired.  And some of those canned soups ain't too bad.


Progresso; and I doctored it up at that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> Wow, I wish I could be there. Feel like mailing some to Maryland?





Joshua said:


> However, if you ever come down Dallas way, I'll fix us some and we can have some good fellowship over a bowl or two.



You notice he just makes that offer to folks from out of state.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 2, 2017)

I forgot you were in Texas. You're in the chili big leagues! (And your approach sounds great.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 3, 2017)

Jean:

If you weren't such a fine lady (and OPC to boot!)--and Josh a known gentleman--I would shudder in hearing your words: "I forgot you were in Texas." Less than that has led to conflict among more warlike folk.

Reminds me of the man who reproached his son for asking another where he was from. "You'll only embarrass him," his dad explained: "If he's from Texas, he'll tell you; otherwise, you'll only embarrass him."

I love the Republic myself (lived there for a couple of years back in the 70s) and know that I would have relished your food, Josh (I would take mine with serranos, please!). 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 4, 2017)

Here's my go at the Great Chiles. I will definitely do the meat and veggies outside again for this and other recipes. My men-folk loved the flavor! I added some of my own garden 'maters and a touch of bacon fat since my meat was so lean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

